# Female Contribution To Sikhi



## Ishna (Jun 11, 2012)

We all know about the material contribution to Sikhi by such nobel women as Mai Bhago, Mata Gujri and Mata Sahib Kaur.  They have played an intrinsic part in Sikh history.

However, there doesn't seem to be much by way of written contribution.

Is there anything written by Sikh women about Sikhi in Punjabi, pre-1900s?

Many thanks.


----------



## Ishna (Aug 14, 2012)

Brother Vouthonji shared this quote in another post:



> The most famous female Sufi Muslim clearly thought so. This beautiful  poem was attributed to her by later generations of Sufi Muslims (she  left no writings by her own hand):
> 
> 
> "...O God! If I worship You for fear of Hell, burn me in Hell_, _and if I worship You in hope of Paradise, exclude me from Paradise. But if I worship You for Your Own sake, grudge me not Your everlasting Beauty..."
> ...


Does anyone know of any inspirational writing by Sikh women?


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.sikhchic.com/people/prof_nikky_guninder_kaur_singh_honoured


----------

